# Preparedness Ham Radio Net



## KI4DFC (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a link for you Ham Operators and those that want to listen via scanner/receiver.

It's the American Preparedness Radio Net.

Here's a link to the website:

The American Preparedness Radio Net


----------

